# Looking at nitto nt555r



## yellow goat (Dec 14, 2011)

I need new rear tires. I have the 17" wheels so the tires on them right now are 245/45/17. I heard that nitto's are a bit narrower than other brands. So could I run a 255/45/17 or 265/45/17 with the nitto's? If I keep the 245/45/17 size what would be a good tire to use if I dd it during the spring/summer.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Stick with stock size. My buddy had 555R on his C5Z06. He did one or 2 road course days and I think once at the drag strip. He still managed to get almost 15k miles out of them.

I wouldn't recommend an R comp to any unexperienced driver... especially with stock drivetrain. YOu might be better off looking into a good extreme summer tire.


----------



## yellow goat (Dec 14, 2011)

I'm definitely experienced but not with this car. I had a 600hp stealth and a 400hp eclipse. So maybe I will just do the nt555 instead of the r's or maybe dunlop direzza dz101. I had those on my stealth and the nt555 on my eclipse.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

That does make you an "unexperienced driver" in the sense to which jpalamar refers since that experience won't really help you with your GTO.


----------



## yellow goat (Dec 14, 2011)

Agreed. Just need some track time with it. Would the dz101 or nt555 street tire be a good choice then ?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

265s in the back would be easy to do and should work well. IMHO 275s are too wide for the 8" wheel. Stick to 245s in the front. Use only winter (or at second best) all season tires if you run the car in sub 40-50* weather


----------

